# GSD proof "toys"



## Janine16 (Dec 10, 2008)

I need some "toys" that are GSD proof. I mean things that I can give him in the house, so he will be supervised, and will give him something to do. He goes out for 2 long walks a day, plus plays with us in the back yard, but when he's not sleeping or playing with the children, he's looking for something to do, so I am after something for him rather than something for me to play with with him.

Hardy is going through "toys" at a rate of knots, apart from his Kong he manages to destroy everything else. No matter how robust I think a toy is he manages to bite holes in it. Even his wubba is looking very sorry for itself.

So I need ideas for chewable "toys" and also for some kind of treat dispenser as he has just decided to bite through his rather than roll it around waiting for the treats to come out. 

He gets given knuckle bones as recreational bones, but his toys just haven't been up to the job. I am sure that there must be some other destructive chewers out there, so anything you can suggest would be great. 

Thank you and if this has come up already perhaps someone could point me in the direction of the thread.

Thanks again


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Mine use Nylabones. NOT the edible ones, but the super duper ones for serious chewers.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

"Kong" balls are also pretty sturdy. BUT they are solid rubber, so if they get dropped on your foot, it HURTS. They would also NOT be kind to a TV or anything else that is breakable if you have the type of dog that likes to throw toys around.


----------



## Puddincat (Dec 14, 2008)

I can't get my girl to chew a Nylabone. My previous dog ( a Cocker) loved Nylabones. I try to give them to this pup and she just spits them out and looks at me funny. Like "Are you serious??"


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Kongs!!


----------



## xwildman138x (Jan 11, 2008)

Kongs only last Baron about two weeks and then they are ripped in half. The nylabones he naws on one end till they are a sharp point. I also need something indestructable. He plays with a half of a tree outside that he likes to drag around but inside the house I can't keep toys he anihilates them.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

I can't help but say WOW what an aggressive chewer, Sonny loves to chew a lot but is not aggressive on ripping his toys apart like that, I hope you can find something for him. I know he ripped his bed apart when we first got him and it was a cheap one I though wow I should have just gave him 20.00 dollars and let him rip that apart because that is what he did.


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

Try West Paw Design's Hurleys and Hucks? They are better for the aggressive chewer although you still need to supervise the play time with the toys, and you can get one replacement with receipt if the dog destroys it.


----------



## xwildman138x (Jan 11, 2008)

Actually its not that he rips it in half I shouldn't put it that way he squeezes it in his mouth so many times that the rubber in the middle just gives way and it splits in half. We just bought him a nylabone solid rubber bone today and I didn't want to get it because its made in China and I don't buy him stuff made in China. BUT all the toys are made in China now its rediculous


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

I just recently learned that the different colors of Kongs indicate their strength/durability. Black ones are supposed to be harder to destroy than red ones. So, if you weren't aware of this and are using the common red ones, maybe upgrade to black?


----------



## Janine16 (Dec 10, 2008)

Thank you for all the suggestions, off shopping now I know what I should be looking for. Think we need something after yesterday's fiasco with friend's shoe, then he chewed his leash in half while I answered the phone just before taking him for a walk, and then pulled the rubber ring off the bottom of his aluminum dish and chewed it in half straight away. What a chew monster he was yesterday :0)

Thanks again


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BaronthegreatActually its not that he rips it in half I shouldn't put it that way he squeezes it in his mouth so many times that the rubber in the middle just gives way and it splits in half. We just bought him a nylabone solid rubber bone today and I didn't want to get it because its made in China and I don't buy him stuff made in China. BUT all the toys are made in China now its rediculous


West Paw Design makes their toys in Montana if you are looking for an alternative.


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

I have a terrible chewer - even the black kongs are destroyed within an hour (and she EATS the pieces, unfortunately). I've had a terrible time finding anything that lasts with her.

So for awhile I was putting her in her ex-pen and then giving her large cardboard boxes to rip into pieces. This pacified her considerably, although I always had a mess to clean up. She also tended not to eat the boxes like she ate her toys.

I also use the Cuz toys. I don't leave them with her in her crate (although on the few occasions she has managed to sneak one in, it survived the night). The Cuz toys seem to be pretty durable even with her chomping jaws. She loves them, too. One Cuz lost a foot .. *L* .. but the other is still "alive". She will self-play with the Cuz for a considerable amount of time.

I also use things like the cardboard rolls from paper towels, wrapping paper, etc. She tears them up but has a fun time with them first. 

Sometimes you just have to accept the destructive mode, I think. I've never had a dog be so destructive but at 19 months I'm starting to see it settle some. She is still not trustworthy loose in the house, however, and always has to be watched or confined. But she can now have stuffed toys when watched and she tries to play with them nicely (although the Christmas elf lost his head today). I also give her a LOT of bones to chew on, and some of the USA made rawhide chews. She has bones in her kennel that she can chew on/play with too and that's help curb some of her aggressive chewing.

Good luck - hope you have better luck than I've had in finding non-destructible toys! Oh, I've also used the Buster cube successfully .. she hasn't chewed it up - yet!

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BaronthegreatActually its not that he rips it in half I shouldn't put it that way he squeezes it in his mouth so many times that the rubber in the middle just gives way and it splits in half. We just bought him a nylabone solid rubber bone today and I didn't want to get it because its made in China and I don't buy him stuff made in China. BUT all the toys are made in China now its rediculous


West Paw Design makes their toys in Montana if you are looking for an alternative.


----------



## xwildman138x (Jan 11, 2008)

I was checking out their site and when this bones gone I am going to purchase from them. I was going to buy him a soccer ball the other day at target, of course they were ALL made in china. One of them the paint was actually smearing on it! Brand new and the inks coming off.


----------



## JJ&TT (Nov 13, 2008)

Have you looked at Dogzilla toys.
Have the xlarge dumbell treat dispencer

My female has went throught everything. Tennis balls dont last a day airkong lasted all of about an hour.
The dogzilla she got for christmas and is still going strong.


----------



## Enzyme Diane (May 6, 2008)

Cosmo chews anything in minutes I ahve found that Planet Dog makes orbie balls he has not been able to crew through them and I foudn a large green ball at Pet Supplies plus that is a hollow with holes on both ends and it was about $11 that has been around for along time. Cuz toys have lasted till they changed them and the newones have hollow feet and the squeeker is in the top so he tends to chew it out. The old ones had solid feet and the squeeker between the feet I still have one of those that has lasted a long time.
The Orbie balls are wonderful I also have a solid ball that is hard plastic that he can just get his mouth around and it can not be destroyed-think about the balls that they give to tigers.
Black kongs last a while he likes the red ones better but they do not last as long before he pops them in half. Kong balls are great solid balls and have lasted a long time too
Nylabones last but he does not chew on them as much as he likes his balls.
Jolly balls with the handle lasted for a while to chew on but then he discovered he could chew the handle off and then pieces wre everywhere.

Hope this helps just get several orbie balls if you get them because they have a way of getting under everything some have ropes on them that keep them from rolling to far.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I put back a dog toy the other day because it was made in China too!


----------



## Enzyme Diane (May 6, 2008)

Orbee balls by planet dog are made in the USA they also will not let them be sold in pet stores where dogs are being sold.
They seem like a good company


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: littledmcKongs!!


----------



## Dohhhhh (May 1, 2006)

Last week, I purchased a toy made by Four Paws called Crunch & Crackle. It has thus far lived through extreme abuse from my GSD's and is still in like new condition!


----------



## doxsee (Jun 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Enzyme DianeOrbee balls by planet dog are made in the USA they also will not let them be sold in pet stores where dogs are being sold.
> They seem like a good company


One note about Orbee balls. The continents can come off. Jayda has several and this is happening to one of them. And this is after only interactive play (ie she doesn't get to just go chew on them).

I still use them though and have found them to be a good product in general. But like any toy, you need to be aware of their shortcomings.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: doxsee
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Enzyme DianeOrbee balls by planet dog are made in the USA they also will not let them be sold in pet stores where dogs are being sold.
> ...


Yup Jesse has an Orbee ball too and the contenents are coming off - it is living outside as the snow toy and now the continents are staying on because Jesse just wants to play fetch with it and doesn't chew outside.


----------

